# Ammo Shortage ending Soon?



## SSGT

Dropped by Sportsmans Warehouse today just to browse shelves...I'm used to seeing the powder shelf empty...Primer Shelf Empty.....308 Caliber bullet shelves empty... .22 (.224) bullet shelves empty. I just needed some small reloading tools. Not expecting anything to be there as their deliveries are Sunday only so you have to be there when they open Monday morning to get a chance to grab any of these Items.

Today is Wednesday ...So definatley not a chance! Been looking at their website and everything says temporarily sold out for weeks.


Walked into the Powder / Bullet / Primer Aisle and there was boxes of Large Rifle primers....I threw one in the cart! .308 bullets were plentiful so I threw a couple boxes in the cart....And low and behold....POWDER!....Rows and rows of beautiful powder...Winchester....Hodgden....IMR...So I threw a couple of 8 pounders in the cart.


They were out of plastic reloading boxes! (CRAP!)

Stopped by the ammo counter in front and bought a couple boxes of Federal .22 Ammo (550 Box)

Everything regular price.

Could it be the end is in sight? I mean they didnt have ALL my powders but they had 20 different varieties!...People were shopping....buying here and there. I talked to one girl that works there and she had stocked the powder aisle Sunday evening and everyone in the store was suprised there was so much left!


----------



## GTGallop

Nice!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

I just got my newest Cheaper Than Dirt catalog and on page 4 they show 223's in bulk boxes of 1000 and says to check computer for price. I check their site and Lake City xm855 is $999.79 per 1000.


----------



## AvengersAssembled

I've noticed even at my Walmart that there's been more ammo on the shelves in the past month. Heck, they had .308's in stock for almost a full week, while before they seemed to sell out within a couple days. I've heard rumors that manufacturers are making more ammo to meet the increased demand, I have no idea if that's really true and I don't want to mislead anyone, but there has been more ammo on my Walmart's shelves lately.


----------



## bennettvm

Not in my area. I talked to the manager in walmart and he said there is nothing in any stores in the area and nothing in their warehouse. Im good, i have a place online that is very reliable.


----------



## Infidel

I wouldn't hold my breath, component bullets are still completely sold out with the on-line distributors. Loaded ammo selection is still poor in my neck of the woods unless you shoot a less popular cartridge. When the shelves are full I'll declare it over. I'm stuck over paying for components bullets with the only local source that has them in stock, he's not gouging his prices were too high before the panic buying started.

By the way I'm green with envy that you guys have Sportsman's Warehouses. All we've got here is a Gander Mountain and a couple of small shops. The local Gander Mtn doesn't carry any reloading components.

-Infidel


----------



## Deebo

In Nm and the parts of Texas I have connections, bullets are still gold. There are some out there, but alot of hoarding and guaging going on. Just purchased 1500 9mm shells, and dont even have a 9, but I do have a hammer, and thats basically what a friend had, when he purchased a nice barretta 9, only to have to pay $79 for 40 bullets. I told him to save those for self defense, and he is part of why i pruchased the 1500. I dont need my fiance having a gun she cant shoot. now, that I have some 9's, she will go purchase herself a FNX 9, hopefully tommorrow. 
Where she is purchasing gun, they only have enough 9mm in back to "sell you one box with the new pistol purchase". 
i dont know anything about bullet production, but to me, It would seem that somebody is getting them all, trickling the rest of the supply to a slow stream, and I bet you they are proffitting from it. 
Thank goodness for a few honorable members here, and Jason's Guns, now I am set for my fiance to qualify for her yearly evals.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Ammo is still in shortage until the prices come back to normal. 
PMC .223 case was $399 on Election Day, lake city was about $500 for 1000 rounds. 
Ammo is still short but the market as adjusted by doubling the price which results in less demand. Once the supply catches up the prices will fall from the absolute gouging that is going on now.


----------



## Ripon

A buddy of mine that I've bartered with in the past put a post on our gun forum offering 500 rnds of PMC for $499. I scolded him. He laughed and said he sold it for $475.



Montana Rancher said:


> Ammo is still in shortage until the prices come back to normal.
> PMC .223 case was $399 on Election Day, lake city was about $500 for 1000 rounds.
> Ammo is still short but the market as adjusted by doubling the price which results in less demand. Once the supply catches up the prices will fall from the absolute gouging that is going on now.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Ripon said:


> A buddy of mine that I've bartered with in the past put a post on our gun forum offering 500 rnds of PMC for $499. I scolded him. He laughed and said he sold it for $475.


A fool and his ammo are soon parted

I should be nice, I spent a large part of my life selling retail, not everyone has the skills to barter effectively. If he had taken it to a gun show he could have gotten $750 in the parking lot.

I read recently that the USA produces about 1 billion rounds of ammo a month, even with the huge purchases by DHS and IRS it is a drop in the bucket against total production. Unless they find a way to tax the component manufacturers out of business I see this settling down in 6 months and normal in a year.


----------



## Ripon

Story I read on ammo manufacturing was a billion a week?

$750 for 500 rounds of PMC 223? Really? Its on our forums here in CA 
for a good deal less. He thought he was fooling around when he put it 
up for $499 and was surprised to sell within a few hours. I've seen 
similar even better qualities going for less - his location was just right
with no one else selling.

I don't see things easing up on 223, 22LR or 9mm just yet. Others are
not too bad. 7.62x39 got to .50 a round here - silly.



Montana Rancher said:


> A fool and his ammo are soon parted
> 
> I should be nice, I spent a large part of my life selling retail, not everyone has the skills to barter effectively. If he had taken it to a gun show he could have gotten $750 in the parking lot.
> 
> I read recently that the USA produces about 1 billion rounds of ammo a month, even with the huge purchases by DHS and IRS it is a drop in the bucket against total production. Unless they find a way to tax the component manufacturers out of business I see this settling down in 6 months and normal in a year.


----------



## joec

Well may be you guys have a better buyer in your area as here in Lexington, they have very little in powder and primers. Bullets I buy else where but even that is running 4 - 6 weeks to make the bullets. Luckily I am well stocked but did order 2000 bullets on 2/6 which haven't arrived as of yet. As for reloading equipment they all seem to be pretty much out also.


----------



## Piratesailor

I've heard from 2 different ammo wholesalers and basically was told that they are looking at the end of the summer / fall time before it starts to return some semblance of normal. I'm sure it will be a new higher priced normal. No tellin though.


----------



## retired guard

I think the problem is accentuated in rural areas at the end of the distribution chain. I will get to test this out when I go down to Phoenix this week.


----------



## SSGT

JoeC I was talking about Sportsmans Warehouse in Lexington Kentucky! Had lots of powder yesterday H380 H4198 H4350 Several IMR's...Red dot Green Dot Tons of shotgun powders..pretty much powder for anything? Not lots of it mind you but had maybe 80 of the one pounders....several 8 pounders(March 6th)....picked some up!...bought bullets...primers and all. Got a notification this evening of more bullets being shipped by them to store for me and even ordered more tonight. No Problems! Strange thing was they stocked it Sunday night and there was still quite a bit there on Wed. afternoon

There was a couple guys standing in the powder row with me looking up and we were all laughing.....We arent used to seeing powder in that place!


----------



## shooter

In my part of California it pretty bad. Big 5 which is a local sport chain is pretty picked though every time you go to one. Yes sometimes there are some .38's or 243's but for the most part its empty. While even a month ago I could find hunting loads those do seem to be vanishing. Maybe it has to do with how Cali wants to ban internet ammo orders, and the fact that our state already has some pretty stupid laws. However on line I am seeing a better selection of ammo in stock. Maybe the people who had to have ammo asap have it and it needs to trickle back to normal.


----------



## Ripon

» Guns And Ammo Production Maxed Out: ?This is a Society Preparing For War? Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!

One billion - A WEEK


----------



## Ripon

We have the fury of a Democratic Legislature (2/3rds control of both houses) and a Democratic "moonbeam" governor. You realize we have two chances. Slim - the courts and none - the governor. 
I do think this is impacting CA in terms of ammo in a bad way. Even various city councils are getting in on the act - SF is passing legislation requiring retailers to notify the police of any purchases over 500 rounds,
and banning certain ammo they deem "dangerous." CA's issues are so ugly the ammo craze here is probably worse than in most any other state. We got one idiot in Sacramento that thinks you need a license
to buy ammo, and that we all should be paying 10 cents a round in taxes.



shooter said:


> In my part of California it pretty bad. Big 5 which is a local sport chain is pretty picked though every time you go to one. Yes sometimes there are some .38's or 243's but for the most part its empty. While even a month ago I could find hunting loads those do seem to be vanishing. Maybe it has to do with how Cali wants to ban internet ammo orders, and the fact that our state already has some pretty stupid laws. However on line I am seeing a better selection of ammo in stock. Maybe the people who had to have ammo asap have it and it needs to trickle back to normal.


----------



## mikes69baja

Im in so cal and cant get shit.... on line is the only hope... Just went in with a buddy for 1000 rounds of PMC 9mm from Natchez.


----------



## Ripon

CA Guys/Gals
Calguns.net

They have a very active "market place" which is a craigslist of guns and ammo. 
Hence you get a lot of ridiculous asking prices because there is no cost to use
it, but I've made deals there and been very happy with them over the past few
years.

If you do sign up let em know Ripon83 sent ya. I don't get anything for it but
i noticed they keep the stat.


----------



## Smitty901

Current White see no reason to be bound by law or the Constitution. I would expect just about anything from them.
DHS is well armed and ready to carry out their instruction.
Ammo shortages will not end for some time in many calibers as long as DHS has a blank check.


----------



## SSGT

30 out of 100 bullets are back in stock on the Sportsmans warehouse page and now they have some powder listed in stock...I am seeing the same thing at the store.

Getting plenty here now (Not that I need it LOL!)


----------



## SSGT

Back at Sportsmans warehouse today....Bought 500 22 cal Noslers for reloading...all 50 grain...Primers and powders were gone but they said they expect more coming in pretty quickly.


----------



## Dunbar

Here in Lafayette, Indiana - 

Every store: Walmart, Dick's, Gander Mountain, and the other little local gun stores are empty. No 9mm through .223 - it's all on back-order. 

Bare.


----------



## Wvtarheel

In West Virginia all the big box stores are constantly empty. You will hear about a shipment, drive there, and they are out... Then you will see the resellers posting it online locally for double what they bought it at walmart for.

This ammo shortage won't end until a massive quantity hits the shelves. These normal size shipments just aren't putting a dent in demand.


----------



## Ripon

Forum prices for 223 are getting crazy ugly, approaching a dollar around. Not quite but saw several at .90 this am


----------



## Seneca

Yeah seeing the same...CTD has the ammo but it's expensive 500 rnds for 499.00 add in shipping and it's over a buck per round. Powder is approaching 30 buck a pound and primers are inching up to 40 bucks a brick...Some places are holding the line on prices as best they can and are usually out of stock or backorder only while others are passing along the inflated prices they are having to spend just to have it in stock. I'm waiting this one out...


----------



## PaulS

It will be 6 to 9 months before things begin to get back to normal.
In the meantime get what you need when you can find it. (and stop buying all the darn powder that I need!)


----------



## Juggernaut

turners over here has ammo but its expensive.


----------



## kyletx1911a1

Start looking on the gun forums, im finding .223-.556/ .45 for pre scare prices


----------



## paraquack

Hi from a newbie outside Chicago. What kind of prices did you pay, if I can ask?


----------



## Ripon

Unless in 6 to 9 months there is

1) Another shooting the media can use to rally the anti troops,

2) There is a political measure threatening our 2nd amendment rights going through at the national level.

In which case in 6 to 9 months it could be WORSE 



PaulS said:


> It will be 6 to 9 months before things begin to get back to normal.
> In the meantime get what you need when you can find it. (and stop buying all the darn powder that I need!)


----------



## Liberty's Teeth

kyletx1911a1 said:


> Start looking on the gun forums, im finding .223-.556/ .45 for pre scare prices


Please share, I haven't seen any .223 for pre-scare pricing!


----------



## kyletx1911a1

come over to texas guntalk.com 1911forum, thr.com on tx gun talk, a guy was selling 1k rds in 420 rd cans for 200.00


----------



## kyletx1911a1

a guy is selling 1400 rds plus mags over on tx gun talk now..... his name is high cap


----------



## Seneca

PaulS said:


> It will be 6 to 9 months before things begin to get back to normal.
> In the meantime get what you need when you can find it. (and stop buying all the darn powder that I need!)


I haven't bought any powder, not at 28 buck a pound...lol


----------



## Moonshinedave

Hello People: New to the site here. 
I was checking with "Ammo Seek" this morning, a site that shows where ammo can be found on the internet. The good news is the lists for ammo sites having ammo, was much more longer than the last few weeks. Perhaps a sign more ammo is becoming available? I also went to Cabelas yesterday, they had limited stock of about everything including 22 lr. by the way, they were selling CCI 22LR $8.99 per 100, not some super inflated price like I've been seeing around. Which brings me to another point, I know there is a lot of reasons for this ammo shortage, as I am sure you all do, but now, I think there is a lot of pure greed at play. People buying up all they lay hands on and selling it at three to four times it's value. Go to GunBroker.com and search for 22 LR you see what I am saying. If you gotta have ammo, then I guess you gotta have it, but if you don't, I say let these greedy people eat it. I think whats going to help stop this ammo shortage is all of us refusing to pay crazy prices for it. Thanks for allowing me to express my views on here, and by the way Cabela's $8.99 22LR, they limited it to one box per customer, I am glad they did, or else it would have been probably all bought up by one person and online for 10 times the price.


----------



## Ripon

To me there is some schill bidding going on at gunbroker and I discount anything that is out of the reality. If you search for gun related forums that allow an open market place you can see crazy asking prices but in sorting through you will find the "real" prices of the day going on too. I was able to get my new M1A Springfield in part thanks to the elevated value of upper receivers and a spam can of russian 5.56mm. So yes prices are up, but not 4x the norm - they are up like 20-50% over what they were some time ago.  In a few rare cases maybe 2x or 100% (I've seen that with 22LR and was even offered it - wierd). Here is what I see and I'm on a very active market place in CA:

22LR is running about $35/40 per 500ish round bricks, I just saw ads at 50 and the guy can't sell em
9mm is going about 400 per 1000 (lots of ads for $500)
223 is still running about 600 per 1000 decent stuff, tula, and other russian material can be under 500,
7.62 x 39 has tanked and is getting back to reality at about 300 to 400 per 1000
7.62 x 51 is running a buck a shot and a few foreign mades are .80/.90 - I paid .80 last week



Moonshinedave said:


> Hello People: New to the site here.
> I was checking with "Ammo Seek" this morning, a site that shows where ammo can be found on the internet. The good news is the lists for ammo sites having ammo, was much more longer than the last few weeks. Perhaps a sign more ammo is becoming available? I also went to Cabelas yesterday, they had limited stock of about everything including 22 lr. by the way, they were selling CCI 22LR $8.99 per 100, not some super inflated price like I've been seeing around. Which brings me to another point, I know there is a lot of reasons for this ammo shortage, as I am sure you all do, but now, I think there is a lot of pure greed at play. People buying up all they lay hands on and selling it at three to four times it's value. Go to GunBroker.com and search for 22 LR you see what I am saying. If you gotta have ammo, then I guess you gotta have it, but if you don't, I say let these greedy people eat it. I think whats going to help stop this ammo shortage is all of us refusing to pay crazy prices for it. Thanks for allowing me to express my views on here, and by the way Cabela's $8.99 22LR, they limited it to one box per customer, I am glad they did, or else it would have been probably all bought up by one person and online for 10 times the price.


----------



## Denver

What were you paying before all this? I looked on some cans on my shelf. All were bought before November and the average was 25-29 bucks a can. This was Titegroup, Varget, and Pistol Powder. I may need to find a different supplier. I'll do 28.00 any time.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

Just went shopping at Walmart (Kentucky) and they got a bushmaster in, it was still in the box and the salesman said they are still selling them at regular price when they get them.


----------



## Ripon

You could probably flip it and make 200 bucks. Better yet add a $19 bullet button, ship it to CA and get $1600.



rickkyw1720pf said:


> Just went shopping at Walmart (Kentucky) and they got a bushmaster in, it was still in the box and the salesman said they are still selling them at regular price when they get them.


----------



## wesley762

I keep staking all the walmarts around here but there are still people durning the day there waiting for Fedex to show up and deliver them in. They are getting the Colt and DPMS's in pretty regularly but going out the door as soon as they come in. I did see in my local ad's S&W carbons listed at about 900 and thats about a drop from 1600 a month ago. It's getting better just going to take more time. 

Also the Cabelas by me has some AR's in stock but they are putting very expensive scopes on them and only selling them with the scopes. Crapy tatic's. They have had the same 2 AR's sitting on the shelfs now for 2 weeks because of that.


----------



## Inor

This whole ammunition shortage was kind of a wake up call for me. I do not pay a whole lot of attention to the day-to-day prices or the availability of ammunition as I do keep a fair amount (but never enough) at home. If I am out and about and I see a good deal on it, I will buy some. If not, no big deal. But this one caught me by surprise.

As I think about it, the real learning take-away from the recent ammunition shortage has nothing to do with ammunition, but has more to do with food. If guns stores could sell out of ammunition as quickly as they did when they started with roughly a 1-2 week supply. How can anybody think grocery stores would have the 3 day supply they claim if their distribution were disrupted and people were scared?

They tell us that only about 1/3 of the people in the U.S. own guns and certainly less than half of those went out and bought ammunition in any significant quantity recently. What is going to happen when 90% of the population descends on the grocery stores trying to fill out a couple weeks worth of shopping in a single day?

So my conclusion from the whole ammo shortage experience is that it is first hand proof positive that storing food, water and clothing in quantity is absolutely the right thing to do. And getting a few more bullets once prices come back down to earth won't hurt either.


----------



## Infidel

Inor said:


> This whole ammunition shortage was kind of a wake up call for me. I do not pay a whole lot of attention to the day-to-day prices or the availability of ammunition as I do keep a fair amount (but never enough) at home. If I am out and about and I see a good deal on it, I will buy some. If not, no big deal. But this one caught me by surprise.
> 
> As I think about it, the real learning take-away from the recent ammunition shortage has nothing to do with ammunition, but has more to do with food. If guns stores could sell out of ammunition as quickly as they did when they started with roughly a 1-2 week supply. How can anybody think grocery stores would have the 3 day supply they claim if their distribution were disrupted and people were scared?
> 
> They tell us that only about 1/3 of the people in the U.S. own guns and certainly less than half of those went out and bought ammunition in any significant quantity recently. What is going to happen when 90% of the population descends on the grocery stores trying to fill out a couple weeks worth of shopping in a single day?
> 
> So my conclusion from the whole ammo shortage experience is that it is first hand proof positive that storing food, water and clothing in quantity is absolutely the right thing to do. And getting a few more bullets once prices come back down to earth won't hurt either.


I think you can rest assured the grocery stores will be cleaned out in hours. I have a large chest freezer full of meat so I can survive probably a couple of weeks just off that, I will need to start hunting ASAP in a SHTF situation to keep the supply up. That's not a huge issue for me since there is game nearby.

Back on topic, I was in the LGS yesterday looking at some reloading components and noticed they had .308 Win ammo in stock. They didn't have a ton of it and you could buy any brand you wanted as long as it was Remington 150gr core-lokt. I picked up 2 boxes for a friend and he asked me to get him 2 more so I'll have to go back tomorrow, hopefully they'll still have some. In any event this is the first .308 Win ammo I've seen since December so maybe it really is starting to go back to normal.

-Infidel


----------



## Old Man

Well around the area i live in Mississippi, you can find 9mm now and then for about $15.00 @ box of 50. You can not find any 22lr at all. The newspaper here had a add for sale CCI 22lr 100 in a box for $250.00. Unbelieveable prices going on. Good thing I am in good shape on ammo.
You can buy 223 cheaper than 22's.


----------



## shotlady

and cabelas sent me an email they have back ordered my federal ammo yet again to 4/5


----------



## Seneca

I'm thinking (actually hoping...lol) that we may see a bit of easing in the market. 

Yet I'm seeing reports surfacing about the effects of flipping on ammo sales. Flippers are people who know exactly when ammo arrives at a retail outlet and buy it up within the hour or they are people in a position to buy wholesale somewhere up the suppy chain and then turn around and sell it on gun broker craigs list etc. at an inflated price. 

While flipping may be perfectly legal and all, It may also be adding to the duration of this current shortage. I won't buy ammo from a flipper or buy ammo at an inflated price. Especially if I know that in some small way (or maybe not) it is extending the shortage beyond it's normal course.


----------



## Ripon

There are retailers demanding the higher prices here, and many begrudge them saying they didn't pay more. I don't recall anyone being required to produce invoices on ammo so I don't know if they paid more or are making the difference themselves. I do know the only way they can stock anything on their shelves is to over charge for it. I have no trouble seeing them do that. Once they all get that down they can start discounting back to normal. It's the empty shelves that are driving the panic buy.


----------



## Ripon

A little bad news on the ammo front.

Cheaper than Dirt - who I don't deal with just listed 9mm - 50 round boxes - PMC (nothing special) 115gr FMJ at $70.00 per box. Unfreekingbelievable anyone would pay that.


----------



## Seneca

This ammo thing has simply got to run it's course, I'm ok on ammo and if you prepped so are you...yet it's still unnerving as all get. I saw primer flipping going on back on 08 during that little shortage. Never let a good crisis go to waste, where have I heard that before? hummmm


----------



## Seneca

CDT and their pricing is part of the problem on this one...their credibility with consumers is going to take a hit, if it hasn't already.


----------



## Ripon

It already has. A lot of people have had issues with them and order fulfillment. Still I think it might be the best way to get some inventory built up. Price it so high no one buys and then when they finally have inventory they can bring it down to reasonable levels.

Bass Pro near me put out 500 round bricks of 22LR yesterda for $23.99 a brick and sold out in 22 minutes. They had a pallet with like 36 cases - gone in 22 minutes.



Seneca said:


> CDT and their pricing is part of the problem on this one...their credibility with consumers is going to take a hit, if it hasn't already.


----------



## Smitty901

No ammo at the store today but they had Bushmaster AR's on the rack. A little pricy for a Bushy butif you really wanted an AR they will do.
By pricy I mean 150-200 more than this time last year.
Also 3 different AK's 799-949 only you can decide if they are worth it to you at that price


----------



## Ripon

The guns here in CA are back to normal and have been for a few weeks. Stripped lowers under a 100, complete ARs under a 1000, about the only premium is on AR uppers and BCGs. There seems to be mass confusion in magazines. One day USGI 30s are $15-20 and the next day people asking 40-45 for the same thing.

A few things I've noticed. No impact onpricing of 300WM, 338 Lapua, 270, 243, 7mm mag. A little on 45, hardly any on 38/357. The hype is 223, 22, 9mm, 7.62 x 51 and 39 in that order.



Smitty901 said:


> No ammo at the store today but they had Bushmaster AR's on the rack. A little pricy for a Bushy butif you really wanted an AR they will do.
> By pricy I mean 150-200 more than this time last year.
> Also 3 different AK's 799-949 only you can decide if they are worth it to you at that price


----------

